# Airflow Trike



## ohdeebee (Apr 23, 2011)

Traded a Slik Chik for this bad boy. Already restored but it sure is COOL!


----------



## MartyW (Apr 23, 2011)

That is cool looking!!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 23, 2011)

That is sweet!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

that is nice trike


----------



## modelb (Jan 8, 2012)

*airflow*

I also just bought one of those airflows. sweet trike. I need grips and pedals for mine, can anybody help me.  thank you


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 8, 2012)

What inside diameter do you need on the grips? I might have a set if it takes a smaller than 3/4" diameter.

Dave


----------



## modelb (Jan 9, 2012)

*grips*

Hi Dave. I need two sets of 3/8 grips and one set of 5/8 inch grips. Let me know a price please. I posted pictures of my three trikes a few days ago. I also need a rear wheel for a Garton trike, it is 4 5/8 inches across the rim only and has 4 tabs to hold a hubcap, and of course I need the cap also.
Thank You for your help, much appreciated!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have some of these smaller sizes you mentioned...at least one of those sizes. Let me check my stash when I get home this evening to see what I can dig out. I wouldn't be asking much for them.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Grips*

I found two sets in my parts stash. The ball end grips appear to be 5/8" and are approx. 3" long. The pointed end grips are 3/8" and about 2 3/8" long. Here's a photo: 



If you're interested, I'm asking $10 shipped per set or $18 shipped for both sets. They appear to be NOS. The pointed grips are what you see many times as original equipment on the airflow style trikes of the '30s. Just let me know. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2012)

If he passes, I will buy the Ball end grips. Let me know - thanks, Don


----------



## modelb (Jan 10, 2012)

*grips*

Yes Dave I will take both sets. they are perfect for my tricycles. How do you want to handle it. I can send you cash right know.  My e-mail is shebasuperdog@earthlink.net.  I could still use one more set of the little ones, and some pedals.  My main thing now is a rear wheel.  Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 11, 2012)

modelb said:


> Yes Dave I will take both sets. they are perfect for my tricycles. How do you want to handle it. I can send you cash right know.  My e-mail is shebasuperdog@earthlink.net.  I could still use one more set of the little ones, and some pedals.  My main thing now is a rear wheel.  Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!




I can take paypal at my email - stroller1986@yahoo.com - or a check. If a check is preferred, I'll email you my mailing address.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 11, 2012)

schwinndoggy said:


> If he passes, I will buy the Ball end grips. Let me know - thanks, Don




Don, let me check my stash again tonight. I have a couple more sets, but they might be too large. I try to hang onto the 3/4" ones since I have the most need for that size.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 16, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Don, let me check my stash again tonight. I have a couple more sets, but they might be too large. I try to hang onto the 3/4" ones since I have the most need for that size.
> 
> Dave




Don, I didn't have any more 5/8" ball end, or any other style grips, but there is a NOS set on ebay just like them for $20 and free shipping from the bicyclebones guy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage...466?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3370a07ea2

Dave


----------

